# Allis Chalmers I-600 Industrial Forklift



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been starting to haul hay for the coming year, and the Allis Chalmers forklift that we use to load the hay is having issues. I know nothing about them, except the tractor is a beast!! Problem is that when we add oil to the transmission, it works it's way into the rear end, and the oil level seems to be always low!?! The power steering quit working as well. Any ideas what the problem might be, or any thoughts on were to start looking? I believe this unit is similar to the A-C D17 tractor. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok then.... It has a shuttle shift, I believe and I'm sure that the rear diff and the transmission are separate. I don't have a manual, as it is not my tractor, but a hint to where to look for the issue would be a help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I am relying on nearly 56 year old memories, when dating Cheerleaders carried much more weight than tractors!

The I600 was based on the D15, Series II. Or, at least they shared the same running gear. There were two shuttle type transmissions available, a 4 speed with a two speed shuttle that was called a power director, and a straight 4 speed with a single speed shuttle. We had both, and they were equally bad for leaks.

Both transmissions used SAE80 Extreme Pressure lube. The clutch is a control lever for the torque converter (actually a multiplate clutch in the middle that disengages and allows the F/W gears to unload so they will slide), the dry engine clutch at the front, and it also shifts the shuttle or the power director (with even more linkage). 

The last time I used one of these I600's was when I was a Junior in High School, 1964. But the transmission and the main differential were on individual sumps, with the dipsticks one in front of the other. I remember it was a good thing we bought gear oil in bulk, because they leaked everywhere and oiling the roads was okay then.

Where they lost the differential gear oil was out the pinion shaft seal between the differential and the outboard keyhole final drives, or between the spacers and the finals. I remember having to torque the bolts on the spacers for the finals every week, or they would leak. Allis came up with a fix that was LocTite, and it worked on the housing bolts, but not the axle seals, they drooled because of the weight of the boom assembly deflected the stub axles. There was an Allis fix for the final bearings sometime in the final production of that chassis.

The other place they would lose oil is out the front seal on the engine clutch shaft. They would do a right nice job of dust control as there is a drain out the bottom of the engine clutch housing. Put a chunk of cardboard under the clutch housing and see if it gets wet.

Then there is the oil seal on the long main shaft between the transmission and the differential. That seal takes a beating as the shuttle clutch and gear linkage creates a run out condition. If that one is leaking there will be a corresponding rise in the oil level in one unit or the other.

Hope this helps, as that was a pretty complicated transmission and clutch assembly.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks RC. Doesn't sound like anything I would consider trying to make repairs to. Sounds like it might be the shaft between the tranny and the diff, as when he adds oil to the transmission, the oil seems to disappear into the rearend, as you described. I will be talking with my friend later this week, I hope, as I need to get moving on the hay. I'll see if he has a service / repair manual as well, so that I can have a better feel where these seals and problems may be. It might have info on the power steering as well.
Thanks again!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The repair manual is available here if he does not have one: https://www.repairmanual.com/produc...i600-factory-service-manual-js-ac-s-i60-i600/

Once you have a service manual, the parts diagrams for the basic D15 tractor are found in the AGCO Allis section of AgcoPartsBooks.com. Unfortunately the online parts manual is a beast to use as it presumes one is working from the Repair Manual.

A very good resource in locating Allis expertise is the Upper Midwest A-C Club. I have contacted members of their Board of Directors over the years for assistance in locating an expert on transmissions, hydraulic systems, etc. Very helpful group, from an area of the country where Allis Chalmers equipment was very popular: http://orangespectacular.com/about-us/

Allis-Chalmers' downfall was that once they sold you a piece of equipment, you never went back for parts for decades. No traffic, no sales! Same thing that killed Ford, Case, Massey, and International Harvester. These companies built equipment that was too good!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks RC! I've considered purchasing that manual, but I pay enough in cash and labour for the hay to begin with! 
I will certainly suggest that my buddy looks at getting this, if he doesn't already have a manual.


----------

